# New Fullblood Capriole Doe



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We picked this little girl up today and I had to share some pictures! She's from Capriole Boers, I've wanted a Capriole doe for a LONG time... and here she is! 

Sire is Capriole's Shades of Shaq by TST1 Windy Acres Flash My Cash *EN. 
Dam is Capriole's Dux in Purple. Dux has 85 ennoblement points. 

We are currently trying to graft her on to Babe since Babe lost all but one of her kids yesterday. But that's not working... So some friends of ours are going to raise her for us. They do an AMAZING job bottle raising. Great neighbors!! 

Name suggestions? I like Chasing Rainbows...  

The doe pictured is NOT her dam... that's Babe. Babe isn't liking this whole idea of grafting, even after we covered this girl in her fluid and colostrum and took her buck away.  I was hoping it would work. We'll still give her time but she's biting at and headbutting the doe so we can't leave them alone together.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Just went out to check on them and Caroline had gotten the doeling to latch onto Babe's teat and Babe let her. Yay!! Making progress!! The buck is still sitting in a box here in he house...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Lucky you!  I'm hoping to get a fullblood doe from them next year  But I am going to breed Ellie (from Leslie) to one of their bucks this August or September  

She's super cute! Looks like she will turn out very nice  Glad Babe is starting to let her nurse


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is just beautiful! Sounds like Babe may have twins!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful girl! 
So if Babe accepts her is her buckling going back on her? What are your plans for him? Don't mind me I can be quite nosy so just ignore the question if you want.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

She is adorable and it looks like she knows it! I am glad that Babe might have twins after all- she deserves some babies after that.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!! I am SOOOO happy with her.  Yes, Babe's buck will go back on here soon. We did take him out to nurse once already and Babe was SO glad to see him. I hope this works! Other than the height difference they could be twins.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The paint buck pictured is her sire BTW... he's a yearling.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

He's huge!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

More pictures...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is a stocky little thing with such a sweet face!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

She sure is cute. Hope Babe takes her in. That would just be great. Good luck with that.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

She is beautiful!! I hope Babe takes her that would make things easy but we all know goats don't like to do that! Good luck with her! Cant wait to see her grow up!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! She has gotten really friendly already and is so cute.  
We put her in a tote, screwed that tote to the wall in Babe's pen and put a piece of panel on the top of the tote so Babe can see the doeling, but can't hurt her. So we'll make sure to let the doeling out to nurse every 5 hours or so. Hopefully we can leave them unsupervised at some point, but for now I would be worried to death to leave her alone with Babe. Babe has still tried to bite and headbutt her several times. We put the buckling back out there and Babe will leave the doeling alone for the most part when he's there. 

It's been a long 48 hours... I'm looking forward to getting some sleep tonight!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh isn't she just precious  Lots of luck with her ! 
Sorry about Babes kids  Hope she accepts the baby ray:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well ain't she just adorable! Congrats!  
Hopefully babe will warm up to her soon


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats on the new baby!!!! she is adorable!! :LOVE: 

I don't understand how all your goats look so pretty.... it's not fair! lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , I agree ^^ they always look like they had beauty treatments 
Always looking their best  Man she is is insanely adorable , 
Boer babies have the market cornered for the most adorable babies , lol
I wish I had a picture of my Jenni girl as a tiny baby


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I know! I see boer babies, and I want one! I think it's the combination of the long ears and the chunkiness!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your right , its definitely the chunkiness and maybe that rich color they all have  And of course those ears , lol.
My Jenni doesn't have the ears ,but to me ,that adds to her cuteness factor


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  Yeah, Boer babies are really cute. I agree.  

We named her Chasing Rainbows. Here are some pictures from just now. She nurses great from Babe, but Babe still doesn't like her. Poor baby! It's hard to try to train Rainbows that this goat is her mom when her "mom" keeps biting her and intentionally knocking her down!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's got such a serious face!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

If babe doesn't want to take you can try putting vanilla extract on her nose & on the babies so she thinks their both hers my dad has done it with calves before & it worked


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, tried that.  Didn't work. They sure smell nice though! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She's such a cutie! Poor thing, she wants a momma, but her new momma hates her  Babe is just too smart, which, in this case is a bit unfortunate. Sorry nothing worked to get Babe to accept her. 
I bet they smelt really nice with the vanilla! :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We took Rainbows in to the vet today as she has been limping on her left front leg for several days. He found nothing wrong externally, so he did some ex-rays and again found nothing wrong (thank goodness!). I guess it is a sprain or slight injury of some sort. The vet said it should heal in a couple weeks. It doesn't seem to bother her much, but it sure has been bothering me!!  I was relieved to hear she should be okay though. A Boer breeder friend works at the farm store in town, so I had to bring in my "puppy" (on our way to the vet) to show him. It was pretty funny... One of the costumer ladies in there asked to hold her. I handed her Rainbows and she turned around and walked off with her to go show her husband! Uh... could I please have my goat back??? lol!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would have freaked out if someone started walking off with my baby goat! :lol: Glad her foots ok!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She was this sweet looking grandma type lady.. it definitely made her day to hold the goat, but yes I did get quite nervous when she walked off to show her husband!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL that is funny that she walked off to show her husband! But I agree I'd be nervous too!
I'm glad to hear the vet said she is fine. But very sorry that Babe won't accept her  She sure is a darling baby!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice little paint


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Such a cutie. So glad her foot is okay. Babe is sure being stubborn hope she changes her mind. lol at the lady walking away with your goat I probably would of gone a little nutty. lol


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

She is precious! What a great bloodline!! :hi5:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I'm excited about her.  

Here are some pictures from this morning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She really is beautiful. Is she definitely going to your friends for bottle feeding?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen. Yes, she's going Tuesday morning. We've gotten her to suck a few ounces from a bottle here and there, but it's a hard switch for her. I'm worried she'll get dehydrated so I've been letting her nurse several times a day after trying with a bottle. 

More pictures... she's going to be gone for a couple months so I'm saving them up, lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is her sire and granddam.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I had a rejected triplet last year that I raised on a different doe. The doe had already raised twin bucks for three months who I had weaned. I just put the doe on the milk stand twice a day and let the reject nurse her. She grew out better than her twin sisters on her real mother. She was one month when I went to the only twice a day thing. The doe never did willingly let the reject nurse, but they slept together. The reject was smart and would look for me as she knew we had to work together for her to get to eat. Moral of the story is... if the baby is willing to nurse a different doe, you can make it work one way or another.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a few saanen that I do that with. Right now I have a couple lambs on them. After 2-6 weeks they fully adopt the babies that have been nursing on them. Works out great! People are a little surprised when they visit and see a lamb nursing on a goat. Cracks me up. LOL

Hey Victoria....is that my Chaching sneaking into that one pic?

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, that's your girl Wendi.  

Rainbows nurses just fine off Babe. I hadn't considered letting her nurse just 2x a day in a couple weeks. Right now we are letting her nurse and/or giving her a bottle every 5 hours, round the clock. Maybe we should reconsider having our friends raise her... I sure would love to keep her here! Thanks for telling your story Tim, that does tempt me to consider that.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> The reject was smart and would look for me as she knew we had to work together for her to get to eat. Moral of the story is... if the baby is willing to nurse a different doe, you can make it work one way or another.


She already knows that people mean food... Every time we walk int he barn she's there at the gate getting all excited.  Babe's buck and this doe act like siblings. They run around and play together, and I have seen them sleeping together. Babe is pretty vicious to the doeling though if she tries to nurse. Biting her ears and tail and knocking her down. I have never in 9 years raised a "bottle kid" past 2 weeks old.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

She is gorgeous! And I think she likes having her picture taken, she's posing for them :grin:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yeah, that's your girl Wendi.


Yeah! She looks good. 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some new pictures! She's 2 1/2 weeks old now.  Her and Force are like brother and sister and Babe is becoming more tolerant of her. I see Rainbows nurse on Babe almost every time I'm out there. She tries all day long though, and sometimes Babe just gives in. We still hold Babe for her 3/4 times a day.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't think I mentioned that we decided to keep her here...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's adorable!! persistence beats resistance.....every time!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Why not, she's the cutest thing alive! In fact all your goats are beautiful crossroads boers, and you take great pics which makes it even better .


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you!  I love this little girl. We are going to show her end of this month, so have started working with her on a lead a little bit. She's not liking that too much, but is doing fairly well with it.  She's so young I doubt she'll do well, but I don't care, it's good experience for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice


----------

